# Task Killers and battery savers



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have had and used a variety of task killers. I currently have battery Dr. I was interested in downloading easy task killer. I have to keep manually killing apps or programs. There are apps and programs that start up that I have not even used. I just wanted to know if there's any way to set the task killers, ANY task killer to stop those apps from automatically starting or killing them after they do start. I have an Optimus V
rom: CyanogenMod-7.1.0.1-LG- VM670-BobZhome-1013211
Android Version:2.3.7 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Out of all the task killers I find this one to be the best:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...sImNvbS5yZWNoaWxkLmFkdmFuY2VkdGFza2tpbGxlciJd

It doesn't have a "set" timer on it but it does a nice job.


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

+ for the above link, I set a shortcut for it on my home screen so I can clear my RAM after playing a game, works great.


----------



## R0B (May 20, 2011)

Advanced Task Killer is the way to go. I personally use it on both my and my girlfriends phones & tablets. It is free but there is also a paid version.


----------

